# PLANT ID: Commelinaceae (?)



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Does anyone know what plant this is? I narrowed it down to the Commelinaceae family. It may be part of the _Murdannia_ genus but I'm not sure since I can't find any Google reference to a variegated member. It grows like the _Murdannia spirata/nudiflora/keisak_ but the leaves on this one is variegated and kind of yellowish green. I found it in the flood zone of some pond in Georgia, United States. Really pretty.

*Inside of Tank*


















*Outside of Tank*


















Thank you for your help.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's most likely _Murdannia keisak_ . I have no idea why the leaf color is like that. They aren't chloritic or anything, are they?


----------

